# MF 245 Diesel Tractor- Strong enough to haul round bales in the back?



## Weekend Farmer (Jun 16, 2020)

I have a 1979 MF 245 diesel tractor. It has a 3 point hookup on the back. Is this 3 point hookup strong enough to carry round bales(5X6) without causing damage to the internal hydrualic system? If it picks up the bales- does that mean it is strong enough, or could I still be doing harm to the system?
Thanks for your help,
Have a great day,


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Go for it, they sell point bale spears. http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/7/6/760-massey-ferguson-245.html
It says 3120 pounds on tractordata. Your only limit would be keeping the front end on the ground, but with a bale, I'm sure you'd have no problems.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

obviously more psi = more wear, and if you have hydraulic oil going over a relief valve, you are creating heat, but beyond that, you aren't hurting anything.


----------

